# Terminator combi-plasma annoyance.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet chrsit is it boring converting up a solid four man unit of combi-plasma terminators. (Damn you GW and your evil plan to force players to actually convert something).

Still conssidering the amount of time I'm wasting making these models do any of those on the forums have any tips or suggested load out for the unit. I was thinking Mark of Slaanesh/PW's/Two PFists (For defence mostly), and as many combi-melta/plasma as I have or make.

Also if your wondering I am using the method perfected by one Brother Nihm on the bolter and chainsword forum.

Link: http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=159


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like the admechs were trying to build a storm bolter but forgot half way through and gave it a plasma muzzle. lol


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

To convert combi-plasmaguns for my chaos terminators, I used a simpler and much faster method. I used one half of the two part twin-linked bolter/combi-flamer from the chaos vehicle sprue, and a plasmagun. with a very slight bit of trimming, they fit together nicley (they're the same general size). Then it was simply a matter of trimming off the bolter from a terminator hand and replacing it with the new one.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here they are!


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't even know that combi-plasmas were an option. Anyway, the terminators look good, although the blue on the power mace in the back is a bit distracting, probably just because you see it straight on, and it looks like a huge line of blue right in the middle of everything.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

From what I can see of the Combi-Plasma they look well done.

I also like the flesh tone on the front model.

Not so sure about the purple armour being the same as the purple of the weapons; it might look better with a greater distinction.

Overall a good looking unit.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Great work.


----------

